# Saving your liver AND weight loss!



## Shiversblood (Nov 30, 2021)

I have learned the secret that the media does not want you to know about. It has directly to do with weight loss, but it has even more benefits than that. Weight loss and liver. I will get to that in a second, but first. Everyone knows that alcohol is bad for you right? It hurts your liver. You need your liver to live. But there is something else besides alcohol that also damages your liver. It is called sugar. The sugar in soda specifically. Everyone knows that soda can cause weight gain. But people still drink soda anyway because they figure what’s the harm of a little extra calories from soda. However, The soda damages your liver and also causes weight gain. A healthy liver can help weight loss. There is a food that helps your liver. This food even actually can regenerate your liver. Thought you were dying from too much alcohol? Regenerate your liver. The food is called, artichoke. It’s so simple, yet so effective. Artichoke helps your liver. Sugar damages your liver. Never drink soda again. Cut back on all sugar. And eat artichoke. It saves your liver and also causes weight loss.


----------



## cummytummies (Nov 30, 2021)

Who the fuck drinks soda lmaoo


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 30, 2021)

When I quit drinking alcohol, I started eating food every day.  It all evens out.


Sugar sodas are too sweet, anyway.


----------



## Plarp (Nov 30, 2021)

soda is something I left behind in my early 20's. it's childish shit. drink only black coffee and water, avoid sugar (sucrose and fructose) and you'll be healthy and hale.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Nov 30, 2021)

So you're saying my lifelong habit of eating sugar straight from the bag with a spoon is unhealthy?


----------



## Foghot (Nov 30, 2021)

>Eating sugar at all

Snort it, faggots. You won't gain weight AND you'll keep your addiction fed.


----------



## lolcow numba one baby (Nov 30, 2021)

I don't think saying soda is bad for you is as groundbreaking as you think it is.


----------



## Crevasse-hole (Nov 30, 2021)

Drink sugar, eat liver, regenerate your alcohol, got it.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Nov 30, 2021)

cummytummies said:


> Who the fuck drinks soda lmaoo


I prefer pop myself.


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 1, 2021)

you must have one of those pussy livers that sucks


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Dec 1, 2021)

American soda is made with corn syrup, of course it's bad for you. Not all sugar's are created equally. Either import Mexican cola's or pick up local ones made with sugar cane.


----------



## lurk_moar (Dec 1, 2021)

Lab tech, lover of numbers, and formerly borderline morbidly obese.

When my BMI was in the upper 30's, my liver enzymes namely ALT and AST were elevated but not as high as somebody with Hep C.  My attitude as a lab tech student at the time was my liver enzymes may be elevated but not as high as a hep B or C patient.  

My ALT and AST were elevated when I was 150 pounds (BMI of 30) at age 19. I totally thought it was due to the psychiatric medications I was on. 

When I went on my high protein, low calorie, low carb diet, my liver enzymes were totally normal despite still having a BMI greater than 30 and being off of those psychiatric medications. I still thought it was those damn meds. 

Maybe it is all the sugary garbage crap that causes liver enzymes to increase. 

When I ate nothing but garbage and tried to lose weight, it was damn near impossible. But now having my liver enzymes well within the normal reference range, losing weight and maintaining it is easy as pie now. 

OP you are totally on to something.


----------



## NotYourMom (Dec 1, 2021)

Explain the artichoke?

Can i eat it in a spinach and artichoke dip and obtain the liver-salvaging benefits of artichoke as long as I avoid sugar?

What happens if I consume most of my daily calories as liquor? Can artichoke still benefit me somehow or am I completely fucked?


----------



## Stoneheart (Dec 10, 2021)

So we should replace Soda with beer and start eating very expensive strange greens...


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 10, 2021)

I thought Trent's anus was the secret to weight loss.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Dec 14, 2021)

No, that's the secret to lifelong happiness.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Dec 14, 2021)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> American soda is made with corn syrup, of course it's bad for you. Not all sugar's are created equally. Either import Mexican cola's or pick up local ones made with sugar cane.


I recommend this one:


----------



## Lady Round Buns (Jan 7, 2022)

OMG I love you for making this thread! I swear I came on here to make one about the importance of liver health in terms of weight loss.

I've always been chubby all my life, I've had to exercise and watch my diet to maintain a normal weight. When I was in my teens, 20s, and even early 30s, it was very easy for me to lose weight. I had no problem whatsoever. The last few years though? Major depression and I'm certain I damaged my liver by using alcohol as a crutch. Even starvation diets wouldn't work for me any longer. I'd GAIN weight, it's been horrible. 

I hate that it looks like I don't try, don't take care of myself, and like I don't care. I do care, very much. I started exercising even more (I used to teach group exercise classes) cut out carbs, cut out sugar, I only drink water and I love fruit/veggies. I ended up stuck still 40 pounds too heavy, after losing 15, and killing myself to lose that. I started making the connection with liver problems that stem from copper toxicity and estrogen dominance thanks to an IUD I had for 5 years. I've had it out for almost 5, and haven't been able to accomplish much when it comes to healing. 

The closest I've come to fixing my issues at least temporarily was a couple years ago, when I followed this eating plan for 28 days. I lost 4 inches from my waist and got down to the lowest I'd been in years, 25 pounds down from my highest point. I maintained that for a little bit, then went back to being a drunk. About a year later, I was pregnant with my 4th baby, had problems with my liver during my pregnancy, and my doc was a real asshole about my body composition. When I tried to explain, she brushed me off. Bitch. Anyway, despite her telling me what a huge fat ass I am at every appointment, and accusing me of binging donuts every morning, I only gained 12 pounds and lost 17 6 weeks after I'd had him. So I'm still stuck at 15 pounds lower than my heaviest weight.

I'm still nursing my babe so I have to take that into account, but I think I'm going to modify that eating plan to accommodate the extra calories I need for milk, and I'm shooting to be at my goal weight by June 25th. I should be able to lose 45 pounds in 6 months, right? I hope? *crickets* 

"The Metabolism Reset Diet: Repair Your Liver, Stop Storing Fat, and Lose Weight Naturally" by Alan Christianson.

Start reading it for free: https://a.co/hS6ohRo


----------

